# Fair Nubian pricing



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am looking to branch out into Nubians for increased milk supply.

I currently only have Nigerians and am pretty familiar with going rates in the area after paying too much for my 2 original girls.

However, in searching for a Nubian... I am finding that the ones I find seem steep in price.

How much would you pay for a NON registered, bred, 3 Y/O Nubian doe?


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

In my area a non registered doe of that age who is in milk will go for about $250 to $350.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

What do Nigerians in your area go for?

I can get a decent bred Nigerian who is registered for 300 so I am wondering if the Nubian just go for a higher price


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

A bred, unregistered Nubian wouldn't sell for over $300 here. I'd say probably more like $200, maybe $250. Probably about $50 more than a Nigerian would go for.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

As a full-sized Nubian requires more space, more food, more medicine, and more work than minis, they are more expensive. It really depends on your area the exact price reasonable, but I could see an unregistered, bred Nubian going for between $100 and $400.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She is asking $350


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Up here they would go between 250-300 for a bred unregistered Nubian.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She has an in milk doe she is willing to sell for 250 but maintains that the kids will make her 250 essentially


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just paid $300 for what looks like a pretty much pure bred dappled nubian doe. 5-7 years old, in milk.

ND I sell for $200-$300 depending on polled status, eye color, gender and if its a buck or wether.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Serenity Acres has a really nice moon spotted registered, tattooed, tested, and disease free Nubian doeling for $250. More of a wait but, starting out correctly.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can you get me a website link goathiker...the only ones I can find with that name are a rehab center and a goat farm in FL


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I plan on just breeding the nubian with my ND so does it matter if they are reg if the kids will be mutts?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Papered Nubian doe and a papered Nigie buck make registered F1 Mini-Nubians.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/5525693392.html


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

too far


----------

